# New Jeep Cherokee 2011



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok I'm not sure if this has been covered. I currently tow my 21RS with a GMC 2006 Sierra Crew 5.3. I really like the look of the new Grand Cherokee and made the mistake of driving one recently with the big ol Hemi. I must be getting older, or getting the change of vehicle bug.... I really liked the GC.
Tow rating is 7200 or 7400 pounds. I like having a pickup and have for the last 15 years, but am finding that I use the box less as I pull a utility trailer up to my hunt camp or the inlaws cottage.

Is this thing feasible to tow my OB wiith or would the shorter wheelbase cause issues? I travel in Ontario only, no mountains but some half decent hills.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Check the cargo capacity of the GC (I have NO idea what it is). Then look at the wheelbase. I suspect you'll at least need a hitch upgrade if it can handle the weight...


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Check the weight of the TT, and the hitch weight. Best bet: go to a truck scales place if at all possible and get accurate weights. You'll have to move the TT back and forth as you arrive hitched (total weight), then unhitch (to get just the TT weight), and then reposition the TT with the wheels off the scales and put the tongue jack down to put the tongue weight on the scales (to get the tongue weight), etc.

I found that the scales guys were very helpful if I called ahead and told them what I wanted to do. I got 3 certified weights for under $20, and by calling ahead and "making an appointment", I arrived when the truckers weren't waiting for scale availability. It took me about 15 minutes to do the parking, unhitching, etc. etc. And remember to step off the scales, too. Don't ask me how I learned that..









With the weights, you can then compare what you have with the Grand Cherokee sticker that is probably on the driver's door frame. Never exceed the limits.

IMHO, the GC may be too short for safe towing, but I don't know the weight of your TT or tongue weight.

And remember when analyzing your weights that the Weight Distribution Hitch adds in the range of 50 or 60 pounds to the tongue weight. I also recommend you weigh with full propane tanks..

Good luck and safe towing.


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

hautevue said:


> Check the weight of the TT, and the hitch weight. Best bet: go to a truck scales place if at all possible and get accurate weights. You'll have to move the TT back and forth as you arrive hitched (total weight), then unhitch (to get just the TT weight), and then reposition the TT with the wheels off the scales and put the tongue jack down to put the tongue weight on the scales (to get the tongue weight), etc.
> 
> I found that the scales guys were very helpful if I called ahead and told them what I wanted to do. I got 3 certified weights for under $20, and by calling ahead and "making an appointment", I arrived when the truckers weren't waiting for scale availability. It took me about 15 minutes to do the parking, unhitching, etc. etc. And remember to step off the scales, too. Don't ask me how I learned that..
> 
> ...


Getting real measurements from a scale is great advice. Load the trailer exactly how you would before heading out for a weekend. Not only will you be able to determine if the GC will fit the bill, but you'll learn a lot about your rig and how you have it loaded. The tongue weight rule of thumb for bumper pull trailers is 10-15% of total trailer weight. If the nose of the trailer is too light, sway can become a problem; too heavy, and the rear of the tow vehicle can sag and you'll lift the front suspension and reduce steering/braking control.

WD could be a great help in this case. The owner's manual of the GC should tell you what the towing capacities are with and without a WD system. I'm sure the dealership won't have a problem with you looking through a manual.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Like others said the wheelbase on the GC is too short. The Hemi will tow it with no problem, but you also need to stop and turn safely. Jeeps are notorious for poor braking. The GC does not have the suspension or stability to tow safely. Sorry, but it's not recommended....







Don't go by the fact that I now tow the same TT with a 2500 Diesel. I have had every model cherokee and they were all horrible as TV's.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

gonewild said:


> Like others said the wheelbase on the GC is too short. The Hemi will tow it with no problem, but you also need to stop and turn safely. Jeeps are notorious for poor braking. The GC does not have the suspension or stability to tow safely. Sorry, but it's not recommended....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to all my minds been made up- stay with the Crew cab!!


----------



## Merch (Feb 6, 2011)

I tow my 21RS with a 2008 Jeep GC Diesel. I had swaying issues so I had to add a dual cam sway bars and it has been ok ever since as long as I keep lots of weight in the front. Dealer mounted a 2" reciever on the back of the rv for a bike rack. BAD IDEA! sways even with sway bars. I hope that helps


----------



## Little_Country_Gal (Mar 2, 2010)

I've towed my 21RS up and down every mountain in VA and WV with my Jeep Commander (V8 Hemi) in the last year and I'm totally happy with it. This is my 3rd Jeep, and my second Commander, and if I need to replace it I'll get another one! The only thing I wish I had would be the diesel engine, which they haven't put in a Commander yet. I had to get the hitch setup just right, but once I did, I'm totally happy with it. I don't tolerate sway at all. I almost always tow the camper up to the mountains with the kids and my husband meets us later, so I have to be really comfortable with it. I'm more uncomfortable when I'm on a big highway like I-81 running with the big rigs. I do get wind sheer when the big rigs blow by, (and on the mountain passes too) but not trailer sway. The whole setup moves together, I don't think you could ask for anything more. In fact I'm going on a coast-to-coast trip this summer in this configuration (+4 white water kayaks on top of the Jeep!). I LOVE both my Jeep Commander and my little Outback. I wouldn't trade either of them for anything!

From what I can recall, the specs on the Jeep Grand Cherokee Hemi and the Commander Hemi are very similar. I have the upgraded electronics package on mine which I'm very pleased with. The back-up camera is great for hitchin' up, and I can monitor the tire pressure(Jeep's only) on the fly from the dash. Not to mention the u-connect for hands free cell phone usage, a personal must for towing. If you're still looking at it, do consider the electronics upgrade.

I occasionally tow with a group of guys that have trucks (some extended bed) and longer (32'+) campers. I've been with them when one had a sever sway issue that resulted in a trailer tire blow-out and subsequent damage. It was a terrifying experience. However, I never had a problem with my setup over the same terrain. In fact I'll take mine places where they won't go! They'll go out of their way to avoid a mountain, and I'll go right over it! (I'm not saying the the Jeep is better than the trucks at towing, it's an apples to oranges thing because their campers are so much longer, but it works just fine for me towing a shorter 21RS.)

The only advantage that I can see to towing with a truck would be the ability to store questionable supplies in the truck bed. Do you often use a generator and gas can? Small air compressor? Do you carry one of those "blue boys" to empty your tanks? Where would you put those? Personally I don't use a "blue boy", or carry an air compressor but I recently had an extra hitch welded on the back of the OB to carry the generator/gas can. I can't say that I've got all of the kinks worked out on that mess yet, but I'm still workin' on it. Those are the only issue that I have.

Hope my insight helped!
-Renee


----------

